# Burstner recalls



## apb78a (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi 

Just taken my Burstner Elegance i700 in for first service and three recalls today, sevice done okay but one recall was update to ecu to stop warning light coming on, garage connected to computor ecu in van locked them out. Now van will not start or do anything, still at garage waiting for advice from Fiat and and a new ecu unit from apb 78a


----------

